

How we built eightbitbeats.com in 48 hours - joshontheweb
http://somethingcoded.com

======
jmettes
Great write up, guys. There's some good advice in there, especially the
Feature Creation bit. If only more projects had such discipline! I found it
interesting to see how you made certain decisions and great to see which
articles you used as reference.

I'm glad to hear the project will continue after the competition. I wonder if
this could evolve into something bigger than a game. Perhaps an arcade game
music community for indie game devs...

------
jammons
I'm pretty sure you guys owe my employer for several hours of time I've spent
playing with eightbitbeats over the past few days.

~~~
joshontheweb
haha don't get fired!

------
jasonkostempski
This has to be the best weekend project ever. I wish I had seen it time to
vote. Great call on the feature bucket, I can't even imagine how many ideas
must have come out of your individual and collective heads. I thought of a few
handfuls just after 1 minute of playing with it.

------
justinxreese
Wow. Love the project

~~~
joshontheweb
Thanks a lot! It was a bit unexpected, but we plan on building out the
features a lot once judging is over.

------
crenshaw
Nice write up.

~~~
bundy
Thanks crenshaw. In the near future, we plan to do a little more behind the
scenes as well as a few more in depth technical write ups that focus on
specific aspects of the project. Sounds crazy, but there was a lot to talk
about for a short 48 hour period and we had to cut it down for this post.

------
jdorfman
so proud of you guys, great work! =D

~~~
bundy
thanks for all the support man!

------
cardoni
Epic.

~~~
mtoymil
Thanks, cardoni. Let's jam!

